# Don't Forget About the Macbook Wheel Amongst All the Ipad Hype



## N. Eshelman (Jan 27, 2010)

With all the hype about the Ipad, we are forgetting the real innovative Mac product that was also just released: The Mac Wheel. 

[video=youtube;9BnLbv6QYcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA[/video]











































This is a joke.


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Mushroom (Jan 27, 2010)

Now, _*see*?!_.... Here I was workin' on my ponytail so's I could own me a mac, and this comes out! That wheel's just more'n I can handle, so what do I do with all this *hair*?

Maybe send it off to Steve Jobs?

I was even trying to get used to toe sandals, but that wasn't working out too well.... can't figure out that cool sashay kinda thing they do to keep from makin' a _slap-slap_ noise while walking.

Man! I'll just never fit in over at Starbucks.


----------



## David (Jan 28, 2010)

It's so true.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 28, 2010)

It doesn't get any better than that. I think I'll order one today!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 28, 2010)

Funny, one thing needs to be dispelled about Mac users. We don't all look like California Fruitcakes. My normal attire consists of either a suit (complete with hat and pocket silk), khaki slacks / shirt / sport coat , or Wranglers / boots / shirt and hat - all depending upon the situation in which I find myself. Of course sometimes the situation may require one to wear a kilt! (Not one of those nasty things that have popped up in the last few years, but a real kilt of at least six yards of fabric.) be it a modern kilt or the belted plaid.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 28, 2010)

I like Onion News... a lot!


----------



## Curt (Jan 28, 2010)

Where do we order these? Oh, and about the ponytail thing...bald guys use macs, too.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 28, 2010)

Curt said:


> Where do we order these? Oh, and about the ponytail thing...bald guys use macs, too.


Yeah, but they at least have to have this, or they're violating Apple policy:



View attachment 1655


----------



## Andres (Jan 28, 2010)

"Everything is just a few hundred clicks away."


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 28, 2010)

Do you think they'll address the 19 min battery life in the next generation? I might consider it if they do.


----------



## Curt (Jan 28, 2010)

Brad said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Where do we order these? Oh, and about the ponytail thing...bald guys use macs, too.
> ...




And a clerical collar.


----------

